# Australian brokers that allow you to trade US stocks with settlement in USD?



## aster (6 March 2012)

As I aim to hold USD and not AUD I would prefer to make all my trades in US Dollars without the need for any conversions to/from Aussie Dollars each time.

Which *Australian* brokerage firms allow this? Most that I've checked will only allow you to purchase stocks using your AUD (which they will gladly convert each time). So far I have not found any Aussie broker that will allow me to conduct everything in USD.

Can someone help point me in the right direction?


----------

